# My SINGAPORE



## baron= (Nov 15, 2009)

Share my photos


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice pics. Can you post more?


----------



## baron= (Nov 15, 2009)

04 
 

05


06


07


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really nice... please post more


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

lovely photo....any other picture..??


----------



## baron= (Nov 15, 2009)

Singapore nights

08


09


10



11


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

nice..nice...wish still any more picture....


----------



## baron= (Nov 15, 2009)

*Sea view*

12



13


14


----------



## snowman159 (May 16, 2008)

Very nice pictures, baron! I love the skyline shots.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

..any Clarke Quay shot?


----------



## Camilo_Costa (Oct 27, 2007)

Amazing city, wanna see more of this.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

baron, these are amazing pics! I really like that shot with the Flyer at the end of the road. Hope to see more from you


----------



## baron= (Nov 15, 2009)

Shezan said:


> ..any Clarke Quay shot?


... later


----------



## baron= (Nov 15, 2009)

RafflesCity said:


> baron, these are amazing pics! I really like that shot with the Flyer at the end of the road. Hope to see more from you


Thanks 
see more

Marina at Keppel Bay
15


16



17


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Cool! What is that structure in the last pic?


----------



## baron= (Nov 15, 2009)

18


19


20


----------



## baron= (Nov 15, 2009)

RafflesCity said:


> Cool! What is that structure in the last pic?


It's creative weather vane


----------



## Balaputradewa (Jul 11, 2008)

wow nice pict Baron ^^ Singapore definetely awesome kay:


----------



## baron= (Nov 15, 2009)

Sentosa island

21


22


----------



## baron= (Nov 15, 2009)

*Sophia Road*

23


24


----------

